# [UDEV] Créer une règle [résolu]

## Ascodas

Bonjour,

Mon ecran (dell) a un hub usb et lecteur multi-cartes intégré, le hub usb marche correctement, mais je dois récupérer des données sur une microsd et la ca coince pourtant :

dmesg :

```
hub 1-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-2:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-2.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

usb 1-2.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-2.1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-2.1:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 1-2.2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

usb 1-2.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi9 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 10

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SMSC     223 U HS-CF      3.60 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

lsusb :

```
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0463:ffff MGE UPS Systems UPS

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c03d Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04b8:0005 Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus Printer

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 001 Device 010: ID 0424:223a Standard Microsystems Corp. 8-in-1 Card Reader

Bus 001 Device 009: ID 0424:2504 Standard Microsystems Corp. USB 2.0 Hub

Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0424:2502 Standard Microsystems Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 
```

ma regle udev :

```
BUS=="scsi", DRIVERS=="sd", SYSFS{vendor}=="SMSC*", SYSFS{product}=="223*", SYMLINK+="microsd"
```

NB : cette regle adaptée marche bien avec mon lecteur cowon.

Merci.

EDIT : udevstart ne semble plus exister, comment relancez vous udev à chaud ?Last edited by Ascodas on Thu Jul 24, 2008 8:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

 *Ascodas wrote:*   

> ma regle udev :
> 
> ```
> BUS=="scsi", DRIVERS=="sd", SYSFS{vendor}=="SMSC*", SYSFS{product}=="223*", SYMLINK+="microsd"
> ```
> ...

 Ca me semble bien compliqué et pour pouvoir vérifier, il faudrait que tu nous donnes le résultat de udevinfo -a -p `udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sdX`  (le sdX étant le périphérique qui apparaît lorsque le lecteur est branché)

Pour info, ma règle udev pour mon APN (c'est un lecteur de carte, non ?  :Wink:  ) :

```
KERNEL=="sd*", ATTRS{vendor}=="Fujifilm", ATTRS{model}=="FinePix 1400Zoom", SYMLINK+="finepix%n"
```

Les valeurs ATTRS proviennent du résultat de la commande udevinfo.

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT : udevstart ne semble plus exister, comment relancez vous udev à chaud ?

 

udevadm control --reload_rules

----------

## Ascodas

Merci pour ces infos.

voila ce que ca donne :

```
[root@amd64 rules.d]$ udevinfo -a -p `udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sdb` | grep product

    ATTRS{product}=="USB2223"

    ATTRS{product}=="EHCI Host Controller"

[root@amd64 rules.d]$ udevinfo -a -p `udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sdb` | grep vendor

    ATTRS{vendor}=="SMSC    "

    ATTRS{vendor}=="0x10de"

    ATTRS{subsystem_vendor}=="0x1043"

[root@amd64 rules.d]$ udevinfo -a -p `udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sdb` | grep model

    ATTRS{model}=="223 U HS-CF     "

[root@amd64 rules.d]$ 
```

Dans ce thread quelqu'un semble parvenir a qquechose avec son dell, je vais m'y essayer.

----------

## Ascodas

Bon et bien en fait le lecteur multicarte intégré à l'écran ne marche qu'avec la carte compact flash mais que dalle avec les sd/microsd et autres...

d'où le :

```
scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SMSC     223 U HS-[b]CF[/b]      3.60 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 
```

mais pas de 223 U HS-SD/MMC, de U HS-SM ou encore de U HS-MS.

J'ai bien compilé le module MMC/SD Card support dans le kernel mais aucun module ne se charge de manière auto et charger mmc_block ou sdhci à la manno ne change rien.

Des expériences sous la prise en charge des sd ou micro sd sous linux ?

merci.

----------

## ghoti

Dans le noyau, as-tu coché l'option "Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device" ?

Ton problème me rappelle furieusement un cassage de tête avec mon caméscope hybride ...

----------

## Ascodas

Alors la merci beaucoup ! c'est bien ca et pourtant je l'avais vu passer de (très) loin dans le wiki sur les multicardreader.

Merci très enrichissant avec l'ajout de Mickael.

a+

----------

